# Oak chip in wine



## CarlD (Jan 14, 2016)

I have already use Oak chip in my big beer in keg . 
The american oak medium toasted is very good in brett . 
I'm thinking about use in my wine . 
How much you use in g/L
how much time you let sit . 3 month ?


----------



## TonyR (Jan 14, 2016)

Depends on the type of wine. More in red than white With chips after a few weeks they are pretty much used up. If dark red wine use 2 oz per 5 gal half of that for white. You can always add more, hard to take it out


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 14, 2016)

I only use oak chips during primary fermentation. I use 16 grerment right in fams per gallon on the reds. Oak chips are 90% used up in just a few days making them a good option during fermentation. I don't like the taste (bitterness) they leave when added while aging although it does go away after racked off of them in about three months. I prefer to use oak spirals or Stix for aging. If I was doing a white (Chardonnay) I would just wait til I was aging to add the oak if I was using carboys. Chardonnay and Viognier I ferment in barrels.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 15, 2016)

I agree with Dan. I would recommend that you go with American Med Toast oak CUBES instead. I like oak, so I would use 100 grams for 4 - 6 weeks.


----------



## Kiazer (May 11, 2018)

Runningwolf said:


> I only use oak chips during primary fermentation. I use 16 grerment right in fams per gallon on the reds. Oak chips are 90% used up in just a few days making them a good option during fermentation. I don't like the taste (bitterness) they leave when added while aging although it does go away after racked off of them in about three months. I prefer to use oak spirals or Stix for aging. If I was doing a white (Chardonnay) I would just wait til I was aging to add the oak if I was using carboys. Chardonnay and Viognier I ferment in barrels.


You are correct........I have a collection of kit wines apprx. 700 bottles and have fun with it. As a basic rule of thumb I oak during primary and secondary (Reds and Chard) after the second racking while clearing and using the degassing whip I actually add oak during the whipping (15 minutes) stage. I find that the vigorous agitation speeds things up by a month. I Bottle after two months add a 1/4 tsp of Kmetta and have nice wine thats 5-7 years old........It works for me IMHO


----------



## David A. Day (Nov 6, 2018)

XtraChene has a product called a Xoaker. They are Oak balls. They add very nice components to wines. They sell both French and American. I love to use them.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 9, 2018)

David A. Day said:


> They are Oak balls..


Only harvested from male oak trees?


----------



## David A. Day (Nov 9, 2018)

That is pretty funny. Actually, they are 1in. in diameter and made from 36mo open air seasoned staves..


----------

